# Termite-damaged sill and stud repair/replacement



## MacWarrior (Feb 10, 2008)

We have a 1950s, one-story, brick ranch home with a cement slab foundation. We have termite damage on an interior non-load bearing wall. We removed the drywall on one side of the wall and found that the sill at the foundation as well as several of the studs are damaged. We have limited funds and would like to do the repairs ourselves. Would appreciate any advice/suggestions on the best way to tackle this project. We're not sure yet whether we have damage on the exterior, load-bearng wall, but with our luck, we probably do...which means we need advice on tackling those repairs as well.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The interior non-load bearing wall will just need to have the damaged studs removed and replaced.

If you have further damage along th exterior walls then you should have an exterminator treat the area around the house.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

As stated, repair of a non load bearing wall is most definitely a DIY type of project. In fact, I encourage you to do your research and try and tackle the work yourselves, in order to save money.

If you do find that you have damage on an exterior load bearing wall and lack the experience to repair such, you could get a price from an experienced framer to do the structural portion of the repairs and finish the rest yourselves.
Please be aware, that with any structural work on a home, a permit would be required.
Good Luck.


----------



## gone_fishing (Jan 5, 2008)

I just replaced studs on my first floor exterior wall including all around the window. It really isn't too tough to tackle. Just take your time and make sure to get the house treated. Otherwise you'll have more problems down the road.


----------

